# Jaguar Workshop



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Some taken this week for a Jag Restoration Companies website:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

What a great photos :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

AlexTsinos said:


> What a great photos :thumb:


Thanks Alex!:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

First one is my favourite. Bet they would be rather annoyed if the customer turned up for the car right at the back though! :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> First one is my favourite. Bet they would be rather annoyed if the customer turned up for the car right at the back though! :lol:


Its pretty organised really but can be kinda tight in the back of the workshop !!!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Blimey, amazing photo's and processing!!!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking pics loving the jaguar spanner shot


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely photos, makes me want to own a Jaguar


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

like the growler in original colours and the mirror reflection. Not so keen on the processing, but that's just me. 

Nice set.

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've worked out why I love your images.

they remind me of how my memory works. 

When i remember a process i'm working on, the step i am on at that moment is pin sharp in my mind and the next is moving into focus as my attention changes. 

It's like looking at my memories when i see your images. 

Great as always.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Superb photos as per usual, your really getting on well with that D700, that'll be my next body 

Clarke


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome! THis is why I gave up photography, because a set like this would make me feel like i couldn't achieve anything


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Love the gritty and dated feel of the images.

The first shot is my fave, but i feel it could use just a bit more colour.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I recognise this place...............


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Very swanky mate, good pics make a big big difference to a web site, that reminds me i still need to chat to you now im in the new place


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Loving the leaper on the bonnet pic, its almost as Iconic as Eros. Id love a Jag one day, and Id defiantly add a Leaper, regardless of the age of the car.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I recognise this place...............


Would you happen to have some too?:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Awesome! THis is why I gave up photography, because a set like this would make me feel like i couldn't achieve anything


Nah not true, anyone can take images like this, it was a very easy going shoot.



robz said:


> Love the gritty and dated feel of the images.
> 
> The first shot is my fave, but i feel it could use just a bit more colour.


Cheers Rob, I pulled a bit of the colour out of it (I am a fan of the desaturated look) as Brett has said above my processing is definitely not ot everyones tastes!



james b said:


> Very swanky mate, good pics make a big big difference to a web site, that reminds me i still need to chat to you now im in the new place


No worries, Bry's a good call too as he shot this with me and I know he has just as many belting shots as I got, the chap used a selection from both of us.



DasArab said:


> Loving the leaper on the bonnet pic, its almost as Iconic as Eros. Id love a Jag one day, and Id defiantly add a Leaper, regardless of the age of the car.


They really are the icon of the british car age mate!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Would you happen to have some too?:thumb:


Here's a couple :thumb:

Nice easy shoot, with zero travel, its my neighbours place


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

*That* my friend is a lovely collection of classy photos!! Been browsing here as I'm looking to buy my first real camera an this is my overall aim- photos like these!!!

Great work keep it up!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

fizzle86 said:


> *That* my friend is a lovely collection of classy photos!! Been browsing here as I'm looking to buy my first real camera an this is my overall aim- photos like these!!!
> 
> Great work keep it up!


Cheers mate, we used a pair of d700 bodies and a collection of f2.8 glass, 17-35, 70-200Vr, 200mm. No etxernal light just the workshop fluorescents. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Really great selection of shots guys, no idea how I missed this when it was posted walking around with my eyes closed as usual... 

Baz


----------

